# Not Feeling Ones Self.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would just like to apologize if I've been short, got the hump or misread anyone or something someone has said. There's a lot going on at the moment and I'm easily upset (which isn't me). What makes things worse is I find deer stalking difficult at times now and I can't call a fox to save my life. I'm just starting to doubt myself. I have no idea what I'd be like if it wasn't for Roberta, she's an ever shinning star. Anyway enough of that crap. Sorry!

Matt


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I noticed your post were a bit short or what ever, everyone is that way at sometime or another.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt, Keep your chin it. It can always be worse. As far as hunting, just be patient and persistant and your luck will change. We all have lows and they are what help make the highs as enjoyable as they are.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope things change for the better soon my friend !!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Things will turn around. I'm havin a hard time with my local yotes also.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Keep your head up. Always great to read your posts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you chaps, even though we've never met you lot do mean a great deal or I would bother coming on here. We're looking for a new home at the moment, works not really rushing in and I hate most of what I do but don't really know how to change things.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Mattuk I enjoy reading your posts and the knowledge you put in them hope good things come to you soon!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Matt,

We have all had times in our lives that seem never ending. I'm glad you are able to find peace of mind with Roberta, sounds like a very grounded lady. Good for you! Like the others here, I always enjoy your posts and find your point of view very refreshing. I am positive, with the relartionship you have with Roberta, the times you're gong through will pass and the sun will shine even brighter than before.

God speed Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you guys, its very heart warming.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Matt,

Take time time for yourself and decompress and just get everything right in your mind. I've found that it helps me when I am feeling down. You never know what you'll come up with when you just unwind and get away from it all.

Keep your chin up!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Matt,
> 
> Take time time for yourself and decompress and just get everything right in your mind. I've found that it helps me when I am feeling down. You never know what you'll come up with when you just unwind and get away from it all.
> 
> Keep your chin up!


Thank you buddy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go give Roberta a hug, tell her what she means to you and that things will be alright. Hunting is secondary to life.(don't quote me). The work may not be exactly what you want but it's work, and the house may be different from what we want, but it's a roof over your noggin... we all go through these things... it's how we handle them that makes us who we are. Buck up laddie.... it'll be alright.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta's at work so I can't but will do later. The hunting is just me, I'm sure my negative attitude scares the crap out of things! Your right about the house, bricks don't do a lot for me. But the big thing is work I really need to get my head moving in the right direction.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Start by pulling it out.....That's usually my problem.

And don't forget to wipe the s#!t off you nose, it makes things seem a lot nicer once you do.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Keep your head up buddy. Home is where you hang your hat. Get some time to clear your head and get your thoughts in order. The hunting will turn around everyone goes through slumps now and then.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Predatorhunter said:


> Keep your head up buddy. Home is where you hang your hat. Get some time to clear your head and get your thoughts in order. The hunting will turn around everyone goes through slumps now and then.


Thanks mate.


----------

